
Show HN: Prototypr.io V2 – The Swiss army knife for designers - graylien
https://prototypr.io/home
======
mariedm
Lot of resources, useful not only to designers. How did you use the AI to
categorize?

~~~
graylien
thanks for asking! I researched a number of AI services to find something
effective and affordable. The one I chose was
[http://aylien.com/](http://aylien.com/) \- you can make calls to their API
with a URL, and it can extract concepts and tags, which I use on the articles.
From there, I can handpick the most relevant categories that arise and show
those to the audience

